
  Facebook and the “Duke Nukem Forever” of Business Models - nickb
http://digitaldaily.allthingsd.com/20081010/facebook-and-the-duke-nukem-forever-of-business-models/?reflink=ATD_yahoo_ticker
======
prospero
Facebook: it'll be profitable when it's profitable.

~~~
cellis
Very true. People tend to forget the story of Amazon.com rather quickly.

~~~
tom_rath
...and Pets.com

~~~
mariorz
Nobody used pets.com

~~~
prospero
pets.com actually sold things

~~~
mariorz
not really, since nobody used it. I think FB sells ads btw.

------
rokhayakebe
Facebook is definitely a winner. Although I do not use it much, it definitely
serves a purpose. They have raised enough money to not worry for another 5
years ( I supposed), hence they have time to figure out the best business
model.

~~~
redorb
I agree FB is a winner, but I wouldn't bet what MSFT did on it, and they
wouldn't of either if it didn't lock them into prime buyer spot (and lock
others out)

~~~
unalone
If I were Microsoft, I'd have bet that much if only because the act of my
giving them that much money gave them a lot of credibility to people who
weren't certain about how useful Facebook is. I think it's a gamble, but if
you put money in, it encourages others to do the same.

------
alecco
The article is a dupe but The Onion's cover is hilarious :)

